# [VSFTPD] Benutzerverwaltung über vsftpd.user_list



## DirkHo (11. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meiner NSLU2 Debian laufen. VSFTPD habe ich installiert und ich kann mich mit dem (bei der Debian-Installation) angelegten Benutzer auch auf dem FTP anmelden.

Nun würde ich gerne zur Benutzerverwaltung die vsftpd.user_list verwenden, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht.

Unter /ftpusers/dirk habe ich folgendes stehen:



> # User-Config für dirk
> 
> # chroot für dirk
> local_root=/data/dirk
> ...



In der vsftpd.user_list habe ich



> dirk



stehen (das ist auch der Systembenutzer, den ich angelegt habe).

Wie kann ich denn nun

a) neue Benutzer anlegen?
b) diese über die o.g. Dateien verwalten?

Noch eine Frage: Macht es was, daß man ftpusers auf root und nicht unter /etc liegt? Irgendwie bekomme ich beim Erstellen immer die Meldung die Datei würde schon existieren (dabei lege ich ja ein Verzeichnis an).

Vielen Dank und Grüße,

Dirk


----------

